# If You Had



## pythonkisses (Mar 4, 2006)

* just something a bit fun..........

If you Had the choice between having $1,000 cash in your hands
or your pick of reptiles what reptile would you pick and why.....


You can only pick ONE REPTILE i know this is going to be hard for some but only one



Mine would be......

Pick one reptile a black and gold jungle why because i love the colours etc within them and i have owned diamonds carpets bhp's etc would love to own a jungle...


Sammie *


----------



## herpnadel (Mar 4, 2006)

mine would be the $1000 only cos i that broke atm it not funny but other wise would be a female woma or bhp or big olive i know u said one but to hard to choose hehe


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 4, 2006)

The $1,000. Need some work done on our car.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 4, 2006)

u didnt say within 100 4 the reptile did u? i wuld get a gtp sell it n get other reptiles that i want


----------



## SnakePower (Mar 4, 2006)

I would definately go the albino darwin! For sure!


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 4, 2006)

aussiesnakelover said:


> u didnt say within 100 4 the reptile did u? i wuld get a gtp sell it n get other reptiles that i want



Huh??? You will need more then $1,000 to get GTP.


----------



## Parko (Mar 4, 2006)

Pythonkisses, for $1000 you could get a black and gold jungle and a few hundred dollars change.
I love these kinda questions where you can just let your imagination run wild, like when i was a kid and i imagined if i had invisible man powers all the deviot kinda stuff i could do. Or if you had wings you could do really cool stuff, like flying and stuff. Or if you could tell the future and pick the lotto numbers, man i'm flying high with excitement right now.
Oh yeah what was the question again? I guess some kind of freaky albino money making snake would do me.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 4, 2006)

A shingleback!!!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 4, 2006)

lol parko u sure u still dunt imagine those these days?


----------



## Parko (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey reptililian with $1000 u could buy many shingle... ahhh forget it.


----------



## Parko (Mar 4, 2006)

aussiesnakelover said:


> lol parko u sure u still dunt imagine those these days?


 No way aussiefella, i've found maturity and contentment in my old age.


----------



## junglemad (Mar 4, 2006)

If i had a shy thousand i would pay for someone to make me a whole wall of enclosure that simulates a Jungle Python jungle with running water and flowering plants.

A thousand dollar Jungle would have to be a superb animal


----------



## reptililian (Mar 4, 2006)

All I want is a sweet little shingleback, AND THE BLOOMIN' SPACE TO KEEP IT!!!

Didn't you notice the old Chinese cupboard I'm forced to keep some of my diamonds in? :wink:


----------



## Parko (Mar 4, 2006)

I must admit reptilililian I overlooked the exotic chinese masterpiece when i was looking around your apartment last time hehe


----------



## reptililian (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, ha ha! (careful, or people will find out our secret! :shock: )


----------



## Parko (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey how cool is that reptilililian and i have a secret, if they do find out they could tell me what the secret is....


----------



## peterescue (Mar 4, 2006)

Money, would by a new freezer and spend the change on rats.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 4, 2006)

Not that its enough but I'd love a nice woma or 2, and like Lily, some space to keep it.
An avery or two would be nice aswell (not that they're reptiles), to get my diamonds outside and make more room inside. :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 4, 2006)

mmmm, obviously most people would take the cash because you could still buy a reptile. Also, Sammie, you didn't specify if we had a $1,000 limit on our herp. If we did, I would choose a bells lace monitor (I already have one but for the sake of this exercise it is my favourite herp under a grand).

However, if funds were unlimited, I would choose Trueblue/Pilbara's bumblebee BHP. Best damn snake in Aus.

I also love these questions.


----------



## redline (Mar 4, 2006)

i would get a woma b/c i love the look and color of the snake.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 4, 2006)

i would get a GTP, i know they're meant2 be boring but they look mad.


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 4, 2006)

I would have to go a mangrove monitor. Something different... although way over $1000. Or maybe a black phase common tree snake (Havent seen too many of them on recent posts.) If were talking pythons, a bumblebee bhp or a (condensed black and yellow banded jungle) 'zebra jungle' (or have i been dreaming?!?)


----------



## instar (Mar 4, 2006)

Canopy monitor!







G'day Sherm, long time no see. Hows Travels Mate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Not too bad inny ol' mate, just got back from bush. 

Darwin is hot and humid as usual. Hows things for you mate?


----------



## instar (Mar 4, 2006)

Pretty good Mate! better not make this forum a chatroom but, if ya wanna have chinwag, ill meet you on the other side. :wink:


----------



## herptrader (Mar 4, 2006)

Varanus prasinus - A pair please.

http://www.jdmpics.com/green-tree-monitor-3.htm
http://mampam.50megs.com/monitors/prasinus.html


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ya got me trader, fijian green iguana may have just lost its mantle


----------



## herptrader (Mar 4, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Ya got me trader, fijian green iguana may have just lost its mantle



Have a look at your copy of Cogger or Wilson and Swan. They are found in Australia - off the coast of Queensland. I love the prehensile tail ;-)


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd spend it on a permit to collect some oenpelli from the wild, put them into a breeding programme so all fellow herpers can enjoy them in the hobby, but I would charge like a wounded bull like everyone else does with something rare and make an absolute fortune so I could retire. Not that I would be profiteering from it.......;-)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cogger's not big on photos  so does that also mean they aren't exotics??


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2006)

Prasinus are canopy goannas Peter, a native of Australia, just not found on the mainland. They come from a small island of the tip of cape york.


----------



## instar (Mar 4, 2006)

Rofl Huggy, Prices some folk try to charge for herps, they'd want to crapping gold nuggets!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL, they sure would inny.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 4, 2006)

Daz, _Varanus prasinus_ is the Emerald Monitor, the Canopy Goanna, _Varanus keithhorni_, is found only on Cape York on the Iron and McIliwraith Ranges(the same as the Green Python)


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2006)

A, new I was close, always get those two mixed up...LOL and I didn't have wilsons book in front of me to check . Thanks dicco


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 4, 2006)

but can we keep em?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2006)

If you can buy it legally, in others words, off another licenced keeper, yes you can. We can keep any reptile in NSW whether it is on or off the NPWS list except for marine turtles and sea snakes and any crocs. Other than that, if you can buy it, you can have it and if it is not on NPWS list, they will add it.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd get on of those "you-beaut" looking Blue phase tree snakes that LongTom keeps - and with whatever change is left over, set myself up a nice enclosure for it  Ahhh I can see it now! :lol:


----------



## solitarydiver (Mar 4, 2006)

$1000 worth of materials to build up some awesome homes for our beloved herps then I would sell back as Enclosures to newbies and learners of this great hobby and then use the profits of that idea to build more OOOOPPPPSSSS am I already stepping on someones toes


----------



## steve6610 (Mar 4, 2006)

> between having $1,000 cash in your hands
> or your pick of reptiles what reptile would you pick and why.....



i gather from reading the original post that we can pick any reptile , doesn't matter what it's worth, great question, 

i'm going for a albino darwin male so i can cross breed it with every female snake i own, lol, only kidding, or am i? 

albino darwin for me, failing that, i real nice bhp,

cheers,
steve.......


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, BTW guys, varanus prasinus IS on the NSW list as a class 2 reptile!!! Kewl


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Mar 5, 2006)

Stuff the money!
I'll take a gravid _"Iron Range"_ GTP


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 5, 2006)

lol i love all the replys lol many took the cash over a reptile hmmmmmm
even thou you could have any reptile i will have to start thinking of my next one.....



sam


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 5, 2006)

hugsta said:


> If you can buy it legally, in others words, off another licenced keeper, yes you can. We can keep any reptile in NSW whether it is on or off the NPWS list except for marine turtles and sea snakes and any crocs. Other than that, if you can buy it, you can have it and if it is not on NPWS list, they will add it.



Things must have changed, we could never keep western swamp turtles in the past?


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 5, 2006)

hugsta said:


> I'd spend it on a permit to collect some oenpelli from the wild, put them into a breeding programme so all fellow herpers can enjoy them in the hobby, but I would charge like a wounded bull like everyone else does with something rare and make an absolute fortune so I could retire. Not that I would be profiteering from it.......;-)



You took the words right out of my mouth. Except I wouldn't lie about the profiteering. Viva la monopoly! :lol:


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 5, 2006)

> Oh, by the way guys, varanus prasinus IS on the NSW list as a class 2 reptile!!! Kewl



Dam! If varanus prasinus was on a vic license. I would buy one now. Im sure one person has at least one pair in australia??. If you can get reptiles from tassie, kangaroo island etc. Why not Moa Island? I'm sure one day, a Nsw keeper will purchase a pair, it will become a popular animal withn this hobby and then eventually come over to vic. Lol i cant wait that long....


----------

